# well we will see I guess. 125cc 4 stroke with 3 forward speeds 26.99 shipped.



## Brutuskend (Aug 7, 2019)

So I just ordered this and paid for it, so I guess I will see what happens.

125cc 4 stroke engine with 3 speed with reverse trans for under $30.00  shipped

If this is for real, I guess I know the next bike I'll be building!!


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/383091295157


----------



## BrandonB (Aug 7, 2019)

$27 bucks with free shipping from China?   Hmmmmmmm....that's cheaper then buying a pair of underwear from him.


----------



## Boris (Aug 7, 2019)

Looks like the exact same one as this one for $400 but missing the electrical components. If you do get this mounted and running, please keep us posted on what parts fry first.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/125cc-3-1-Semi-Auto-Reverse-Engine-Motor-Wire-PIT-QUAD-DIRT-BIKE-ATV-BUGGY/133009178716?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=20160323102634&meid=b87bc9c892fa469eaebec8ca5643b036&pid=100623&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=383091295157&itm=133009178716&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1


----------



## vincev (Aug 7, 2019)

Keep us informed on the transaction.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 7, 2019)

he has perfect feedback selling only men's underwear.

14 motors sold, all today. no feedback on motors yet.  

this should be interesting.


----------



## Brutuskend (Aug 8, 2019)

Well according to Ebay, it shipped out today! This guy has a bunch of other stuff at redunkulas prices. Including full engine kits for bikes CHEAP!! Check it out before he figures out he's selling at, what HAS to be below cost!

Actually, now none of the other stuff he had up shows. Maybe he caught his mistake. Still, it Does say the motor I ordered is on it's way.

If nothing else, I should be able to re sell it for WAY more than I paid for it!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 8, 2019)

maybe he forgot to put $150.00 in shipping.


----------



## Brutuskend (Aug 8, 2019)

Not sure WHAT he did, but a LOT of people bought those engines for 26.99 shipped. Not sure if he still has the ad up but, so far so good.

Just checked  ad is still up. He has sold 28 so far. Still priced at 26.99 shipped!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 8, 2019)

I have my fingers crossed for you.  The sellers feedback is very strange; all for "trunks" to people who all have less than 20 feedbacks each.  All of which sold in Hong Kong dollars.  Good luck!


----------



## Brutuskend (Aug 8, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I have my fingers crossed for you.  The sellers feedback is very strange; all for "trunks" to people who all have less than 20 feedbacks each.  All of which sold in Hong Kong dollars.  Good luck!



At the most, I'll be out $27.
That I can survive. And if it does go sideways, Ebay DOES say I'll get my money back. ( after jumping through a few hoops)


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 8, 2019)

No need to worry. I got scammed once on a "too good to be true" deal on a GearWrench set. It was all fixed easily. I don't recall what I had to do on my end, but it couldn't have been to aggravating if I can't remember, right?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 8, 2019)

The Chinese government subsidizes the shipping cost, that's why there is no shipping fees posted. Smoking deal on that motor, and I hope everything ends well and it runs.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 28, 2019)

Did it ever arrive??


----------

